# If you weren't a furry, what subculture would you be part of?



## TashkentFox (Jun 9, 2010)

Simple enough question, I'm a wannabe Teddy Boy, but I'm too poor to buy decent clothes and my hair has no structural integrity.


EDIT: Refrain from derailing my thread with retarded shit.


----------



## Tao (Jun 9, 2010)

Femboy or hippie, maybe.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 9, 2010)

I had to google "Teddy Boy" to figure out what the hell you were talking about.  Seems a better choice than the rest though, I like dressing well.


----------



## Willow (Jun 9, 2010)

Being furry bars you from being a part of any other subculture?

Probably steampunk or I'd be more into the anime subculture, I dunno

I need to find other things


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 9, 2010)

Other. I'd probably end up hanging out with the otaku again. Or maybe the Trekkies.


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 9, 2010)

Lobar said:


> I had to google "Teddy Boy" to figure out what the hell you were talking about.  Seems a better choice than the rest though, I like dressing well.


 
Finally, you and I agree on something, let's hop in the Zephyr and go to the coffee bar down the road.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 9, 2010)

Furry isn't a subculture, unless you're a fursuiter. 

I can be this, a nerd AND a metalhead just fine at the same time. Though I'm probably not a real furry by your standarts, then.


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 9, 2010)

Otaku, then probably a hippie. I used to be a bit of an emo, but fuck that phase of my life. Ughhhh.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 9, 2010)

What kind of skinhead?

The good kind or the dumb kind?


----------



## Tycho (Jun 9, 2010)

Skinhead?

What the fuck?

Don't think I'd be part of ANY subculture.  Maybe gamer geeks.  Does that count?


----------



## furvien (Jun 9, 2010)

I'd probably be a fenian


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 9, 2010)

furvien said:


> I'd probably be a fenian


 
In that case, I'd like to be a Black and Tan instead.


----------



## furvien (Jun 9, 2010)

lol...
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Oh, come out you black and tans, 
Come out and fight me like a man 
Show your wives how you won medals down in Flanders 
Tell them how the IRA made you run like hell away, 
From the green and lovely lanes in Killashandra. [/FONT]​


----------



## kyle19 (Jun 9, 2010)

Skater, Rocker, gamer, or bando.


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 9, 2010)

furvien said:


> lol...[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Oh, come out you black and tans,
> Come out and fight me like a man
> Show your wives how you won medals down in Flanders
> Tell them how the IRA made you run like hell away,
> From the green and lovely lanes in Killashandra. [/FONT]​


 
I'm off to extract some sweet revenge from Galway, but I'll be back *Flicks the V's and speeds off in an armoured van*


----------



## furvien (Jun 9, 2010)

what do ya mean by sweet revenge?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 9, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> EDIT: Refrain from derailing my thread with retarded shit.


 
Someone's mad


Maybe if you didn't play the aggressor so much you wouldn't have to deal with this stuff.

So you know, mellow out a bit
It's a suggestion


----------



## Thatch (Jun 9, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> EDIT: Refrain from derailing my thread with retarded shit.


 
You mean like treating furry as a subculture and implying one can has to have only one? Alright :V


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 9, 2010)

I've always been a nerd. I have geology textbooks in here and they're not for a class.

BIG WORDS ABOUT ROCKS


----------



## Tao (Jun 9, 2010)

Blues said:


> I've always been a nerd. I have geology textbooks in here and they're not for a class.
> 
> BIG WORDS ABOUT ROCKS


 
There's an innuendo in there somewhere, I just can't place it.


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 9, 2010)

Faris said:


> There's an innuendo in there somewhere, I just can't place it.


 
Check out the cleavage on this specimen!

Let's rock this bed a 9.5 on the Richter's scale.

Etc.


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 9, 2010)

Old West or Victorian Reenactment. Perhaps just something with nice clothes.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 9, 2010)

Furry doesn't prevent you from being in any other subcultures. Go back to flinging poo, OP, it may be the only thing that you're good at.


----------



## SnowFox (Jun 9, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Go back to flinging poo, OP, it may be the only thing that you're good at.


 
They should have that in the special olympics.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 9, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> They should have that in the special olympics.


 Suddenly E.Coli and diseases everywhere. 

It's like natural selection.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 9, 2010)

Dirty, dirty hippie.


----------



## TheNewfie (Jun 9, 2010)

A metal head \m/ (-.-) \m/


----------



## Akro (Jun 9, 2010)

Dragonkin ftw.


----------



## Carta (Jun 9, 2010)

What the fuck is a teddy boy? And since when are "mods" a subculture, unless I'm missing something?


----------



## Thatch (Jun 9, 2010)

Carta said:


> What the fuck is a teddy boy? And since when are "mods" a subculture, unless I'm missing something?


 
Judgeing from the chat quotes, it might at well be :V


----------



## MentulMaet (Jun 9, 2010)

Woulda spend half of my life as somekinda wierd type of a hippie.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 9, 2010)

Hmm. It depends on how you define 'subculture', but other than furry I think these will do:

Head-dead dead-head.
Hacker.
Druggie.
Like a total fag, girlfriend!
'Bad Ideas' (Think about &T.)
Hippie / liberal activist.
General dickweed.


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 9, 2010)

Carta said:


> What the fuck is a teddy boy? And since when are "mods" a subculture, unless I'm missing something?


 
You're obviously unfamiliar with British culture in the 1950's and early 60's.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 9, 2010)

I'd be in weaboo land nerding it up with the other weaboos.


----------



## Kaizy (Jun 9, 2010)

I probably would have become a gamer


----------



## Kaine Wuff (Jun 9, 2010)

Lol @ Mods option.

Out of the selections here, probably just Rocker and Goth.


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 9, 2010)

Kaine Wuff said:


> Lol @ Mods option


 
That wasn't meant to be funny.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mod_(subculture)


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Jun 9, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> That wasn't meant to be funny.
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mod_(subculture)


 i lol'd at the emptiness of your wiki link.

i don't fit the poll options because they're too childish of stereotypes for me. So... other.


----------



## Don (Jun 9, 2010)

None. If I wasn't a furry I'd be completely normal.


...yeah I can't even convince myself that that would be true.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 9, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> That wasn't meant to be funny.
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mod_(subculture)


 So why would someone belong to a subculture that has been pretty much dead for 40 years? It's like asking if someone would've been a Greaser in America if they weren't a furry.

Also, what makes you think that you can only be furry and not one of these other things?


----------



## Willow (Jun 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I'd be in weaboo land nerding it up with the other weaboos.


 I'll be a block over in the otaku district


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 9, 2010)

Bellini Tabloid said:


> i lol'd at the emptiness of your wiki link.


 
The link system took objection to that last bracket, stupid thing.



Jashwa said:


> So why would someone belong to a subculture that has been pretty much dead for 40 years? It's like asking if someone would've been a Greaser in America if they weren't a furry.



Look, I just listed the subcultures I have the most knowledge of, what do you think I am? Some all-knowing authority on subcultures?


----------



## Kaine Wuff (Jun 9, 2010)

Bellini Tabloid said:


> i lol'd at the emptiness of your wiki link.


 
I lol'd at your apparent inability or unwillingness to complete the link with an obvious parenthesis.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 9, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Look, I just listed the subcultures I have the most knowledge of, what do you think I am? Some all-knowing authority on subcultures?


 No, but I assumed that you at least thought about the idea and could explain to me why you made the thread. Could someone not be a furry and also an emo goth skinhead? They're not mutually exclusive, so I don't really understand your reasoning for making this thread the way that you did it.


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 9, 2010)

Kaine Wuff said:


> I lol'd at your apparent inability or unwillingness to complete the link with an obvious parenthesis.


 
I tried fixing it, but it just kept doing it.


----------



## Nylak (Jun 9, 2010)

I do not like any of these subcultures, and am more like to slap a member of them upside the head rather than join them.  >_>

Myself, I'm kind of a redneck.  Derp.  Other than that, I guess I'm a gamer, but I'm not the kind that froths at the mouth or anything.  I'm only slightly addicted.  I CAN LIVE WITHOUT VIDEO GAMES DAMN IT.  >____>


----------



## Kaine Wuff (Jun 9, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Myself, I'm kind of a redneck.  Derp.  Other than that, I guess I'm a gamer, but I'm not the kind that froths at the mouth or anything.  I'm only slightly addicted.  I CAN LIVE WITHOUT VIDEO GAMES DAMN IT.  >____>


 
Just like I'm sure I could survive without the internet. Oh wait... xP


----------



## Willow (Jun 9, 2010)

I'll just leave this right here

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mod_(subculture)


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 9, 2010)

If we are talking about anti-racist skinheads, then I would probably be a skinhead. 

If we are talking about RAC/Blood & Honour skinheads, I would be a mod, because I think those little scooters they have are so cute! =^.^=


----------



## Kaine Wuff (Jun 9, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I tried fixing it, but it just kept doing it.


I didn't mean you. Blame it on the temporary vBulletin setup


----------



## Tao (Jun 9, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I do not like any of these subcultures, and am more like to slap a member of them upside the head rather than join them.  >_>
> 
> Myself, I'm kind of a redneck.  Derp.  Other than that, I guess I'm a gamer, but I'm not the kind that froths at the mouth or anything.  I'm only slightly addicted.  I CAN LIVE WITHOUT VIDEO GAMES DAMN IT.  >____>


 
I cannot imagine you as a redneck, it's impossible

Also now that I think about it I am a bit of one =|
I only wear my camo because I love it and I don't own many guns! Only 2...


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 9, 2010)

Well, I chose emo because...I am emo. And I seem to be the only one that voted emo 
There _has_ to be another furry on this site that's emo. I'm not the only one..am I?


----------



## CrazyLee (Jun 9, 2010)

Why the hell is Weaboo not a part of that poll?


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 9, 2010)

Other; Metalhead


----------



## Luca (Jun 9, 2010)

The gamer culture. Hell I am part of that now.


----------



## Corto (Jun 9, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> You're obviously unfamiliar with British culture in the 1950's and early 60's.


 
Why the hell should I be familiar with that?


----------



## Joeyyy (Jun 9, 2010)

I would be a prep.  
well I am now... a prep furry... a little skater...
idk if thats what you meant my subculture....  im out of it.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 9, 2010)

Ze Nihilists.


----------



## Akro (Jun 9, 2010)

Roadkill said:


> Well, I chose emo because...I am emo. And I seem to be the only one that voted emo
> There _has_ to be another furry on this site that's emo. I'm not the only one..am I?


 
Im rage obsessed, different though


----------



## Syradact (Jun 9, 2010)

Chose hippy. Still, so many people to be; so many labels. I tend to find problems with each possibility for myself.

("Mainstream"?) Gay culture has too much superficiality, celebrity-obsession, and too many sexually loose individuals. 4chan/internet meme culture became unfunny, forced, and too anti-social/vulgar. I don't like the music people make these days so some sort of indie or other music subculture would cause instant cognitive dissonance. Same thing with "gamer culture." I don't like the new games as much as the old, and even the "classic gaming community" made me rage for a couple reasons (shit nobody cares about).

At the end of the day I can only be myself.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 9, 2010)

Well, I'm a little bit of a rocker and a little bit of a gamer. If it wasn't for the fandom, I would be more involved with those.


----------



## Browder (Jun 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Being furry bars you from being a part of any other subculture?


 
^Observe above.

And I guess I'm part of the activist and overachiever subcultures. We're a dying breed.


----------



## Point_Blank (Jun 9, 2010)

Wait, being a furry = not being anything else?
Haha, I cockled. 
I'm already a Steampunk Otaku, and don't call me a weeaboo because Japanese people are exempt from that D:


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 10, 2010)

Uh, I already am part of others. Kind of. 
More on a "exhibiting common behaviors" than actual social association level.

- goth
- gamer
- hippy
- computer nerd
- stuck-up prissy bitch
- scary as fuck
- tomboy
- artist
- poor as dirt


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 10, 2010)

Mods, rockers, skinheads, and hippies?  Is this England in the mid 60's?


----------



## Corto (Jun 10, 2010)

Hey dont complain because the dude isn't some kind of subculture expert so filling the poll with honestly stupid options was the only possible solution.

Also I'm part of no subculture. I'm boring like that.


----------



## Eric (Jun 10, 2010)

Well, if I wouldn't be Furry, I wouldn't be part of any subculture. It's as simple as that.


----------



## SwingandaMiss (Jun 10, 2010)

If I weren't a furry, I'd be... oh wait... I'm not a furry. I'd probably be a talented artist with lots of money!
...
...
...worth a shot...


----------



## Fenrisu (Jun 10, 2010)

I would be me, just without fur.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 10, 2010)

I'd be dead.
=|


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (Jun 10, 2010)

The successful one. :V

In all seriousness though, maybe hippie, maybe hipster, grunge if it still existed in someway... I might have even went Goth, but I doubt it.


----------



## Nargle (Jun 10, 2010)

Already an obsessed dog owner/fancier. I definitely prefer the dog fancier sub-culture to the furry fandom. But you guys are still pretty cool =3

Otherwise, I might try to be like a non-retarded hippie or something, you know, minus the drugs and fads and trying to look cool and rebellious. Just leave me the sappy tree-hugger (Har har) part of it XD


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 10, 2010)

Prob be a trekkie or anime cosplay


----------



## Rayden (Jun 10, 2010)

I would be a Genestealer or an Ultranaut.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 10, 2010)

The sub-culture known as the human race.


----------



## VoidBat (Jun 10, 2010)

Metalhead.


----------



## pheonix (Jun 10, 2010)

If I wasn't a furry I'd be everything else I already am except that.


----------



## Jelly (Jun 10, 2010)

i wish you would've put up more options that wouldn't force me to time warp or be like 85


----------



## Azure (Jun 10, 2010)

Why are you assuming that this particular grouping of individuals even meets the requirements for a subculture? I mean hell, we all enjoy this shit differently, there is no unified definition, and most of the shit you listed above is little more than some raggedy ass cobbling of horrible fashion and worse music, hardly a culture at all, and most certainly not one of any significance or permanence.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 11, 2010)

Nargle said:


> non-retarded hippie


That's an oxymoron...


> minus the drugs and fads and trying to look cool and rebellious. Just leave me the sappy tree-hugger (Har har) part of it XD


 oh...  so you mean...  environmentalist...?


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 11, 2010)

Oh, and I didn't check anything because I don't consider myself a part of a subculture other than furry...  I just do what I like, and people get pissed off when I don't try to be acceptable in their eyes.

I don't try to be different.  It just happens and I do nothing to stop it.  I don't need an "i don't fit in" subculture to legitimize the way I act.  I don't need to dress differently.  T-shirt, blue jeans, tennis shoes.

I suppose you might call me a geek, but that'd be because I don't mind being called that-- and thus, I continue to do such things as gaming, posting shit on random forums, etc.


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Jun 11, 2010)

I am ashamed to say that I was once part of the emo subculture when I was in my mid-teens. But it was because I was going through a very hard time in my life... I was legitimately unhappy, so the way I dressed and acted naturally grouped me in with those people. Didn't do it for the fashion. hahah


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm generally a geek so somewhere in the wide world of computers, sciencefiction and fantasy fans, Engineering, Anime.


----------



## Querk (Jun 11, 2010)

I really don't see how me not being a furry would change anything about anything at all


Anything else I fit under I can be under along with being a furry.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jun 11, 2010)

I'd be part of the "putting things on top of other things" subculture.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jun 11, 2010)

/b/TARDS! WHAT IS YOUR PROFESSION!?



Note: Outside of the internet I'm not really that furry, so outside of the internet, I wouldn't be any other particular subculture either. Hence the internet-specific response.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 11, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Why are you assuming that this particular grouping of individuals even meets the requirements for a subculture? I mean hell, we all enjoy this shit differently, there is no unified definition, and most of the shit you listed above is little more than some raggedy ass cobbling of horrible fashion and worse music, hardly a culture at all, and most certainly not one of any significance or permanence.


 
Probably working under the asumption that everyone here wears tails, ears and/or fursuits, goes to cons regularly and has furry symbols on every imaginable surface.


Yeah, that alone deserves a cane.


----------



## Laser Jesus (Jun 11, 2010)

The "free from the grasp of the internet" subculture.
Really, this shit made me addicted to internet for so long that when I got control over it I found myself unable to leave.

baww

and yes, I call the subculture I'm a part of "shit" because well take a guess what hormones + internet did. Yes, it threw me right into the pornshit of this fandom and I'll never be able to leave


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 11, 2010)

I chose other because I have no clue.


----------



## InfernalTobias (Jun 11, 2010)

Well seeing as how I'm both a furry and a goth, I think the answer is obvious.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 11, 2010)

Gamer is what I'd identify with, I like games


----------



## TopazThunder (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm already part of several different subcultures and fandoms, and I'm a whole hell of a lot more active in them than I am with furries, lol. I chose "Other," for obvious reasons. Gamer/Punk/Faefag/Something else.

Also, I love how there's an option for Skinhead, Goth and Emo, but no Punk. I'm also surprised, considering the demographics, there's no Raver option. Ah well, can't have everything, eh?


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Gamer is what I'd identify with, I like games


 
I don't classify playing games as a subculture.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 12, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> I don't classify playing games as a subculture.


Hmm true I suppose...well I guess I'd just be normal then xP


----------



## Astana (Jun 12, 2010)

I'd be a Mod, because I like Italian scooters and The Kinks.


----------



## Rainami (Jun 12, 2010)

If I wasn't a furry, I'd still be trolling furries. TRUFACT!


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 12, 2010)

Rainami said:


> If I wasn't a furry, I'd still be trolling furries. TRUFACT!




Hmm a newbie that actually says something I like, impressive and I'd have to agree with this 100%
Furries are so easy to make BAWW it should be illegal xD


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jun 12, 2010)

Greaser badass

If it weren't for furry, I wouldn't be so geeky


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Jun 13, 2010)

So your saying we're only allowed to be in one subculture at a time...
:/

ANNYWAY, I was a skinhead for a long time before I realized what an bullshit scene I had going for me locally. I was hanging out with punks before that and now I fear I'm morphing into some derpy fat hipster-furry lovechild. wonderful...


----------



## Adelin (Jun 13, 2010)

Hmmm i guess i would be in a dog lovers culture but i don't find all dogs cute and i only find Siberian Huskies and Alaskan Malamutes hot and cute.


----------



## Willow (Jun 13, 2010)

Adelin said:


> Hmmm i guess i would be in a dog lovers culture but i don't find all dogs cute and i only find Siberian Huskies and Alaskan Malamutes hot and cute.


 :|

Dog Fanciers Association I think is what it's called


----------



## Adelin (Jun 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> :|
> 
> Dog Fanciers Association I think is what it's called


 
Hmmm never heard of it. <:O

It sounds interesting though.......


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm emo/goth/scene with a tail already :3

And a skinhead without the shaved head


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Jun 13, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> I'm emo/goth/scene with a tail already :3
> 
> And a skinhead without the shaved head


 You're calling yourself a goth....and a skinhead?

enjoy skinheads beating the shit out of you if you ever call yourself that around them :/
like, those are two TOTALLY different philosophies with VERY different tolerance levels...you may want to just stick to being a goth honey, thats safer.


----------



## Royal Flush (Jun 13, 2010)

knowing I am already a hippie, that would be it. So if I ever give up my furry ways, then I would have to be a hippie.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 13, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> I'm emo/goth/scene with a tail already :3
> 
> And a skinhead without the shaved head


Loooooooooooooser!


----------



## TDK (Jun 13, 2010)

The subculture that has to do with either muscle cars or guns so I can get my hick on


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 13, 2010)

TDK said:


> The subculture that has to do with either muscle cars or guns so I can get my hick on



That would be the...  umm...

person with money subculture.


----------



## Trance (Jun 13, 2010)

I almost didn't want to look at this thread.  Kinda afraid i would find something _else_ to kick my life's weird scale up yet another notch...   But i didn't!     (yay.)


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 14, 2010)

Get Out.


----------



## Allamo Fox (Jun 14, 2010)

I would be a metalhead goth.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Jun 14, 2010)

Felicia Mertallis said:


> You're calling yourself a goth....and a skinhead?
> 
> enjoy skinheads beating the shit out of you if you ever call yourself that around them :/
> like, those are two TOTALLY different philosophies with VERY different tolerance levels...you may want to just stick to being a goth honey, thats safer.




huahaha, i dress like a goth/emo/etc but am somewhat neo-nazi. [trying to give it up] It's more clothing than anything  I only wear it because i enjoy it and because it looks good on me.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 14, 2010)

goth.
because I'm always a goth first and furry second.

Neon is the new black.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 14, 2010)

I have a swasi tat.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Jun 14, 2010)

I know zrcalo, and i'm stealin it.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 14, 2010)

Goth kid.
I am on the border.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Jun 14, 2010)

A Bolshevik


----------



## jcfynx (Jun 15, 2010)

I don't think these apply to me now that I'm in my twenties

)':


----------



## homelesstaco (Jun 15, 2010)

I'd uhhh just be a regular person, i guess.


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Jun 18, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> huahaha, i dress like a goth/emo/etc but am somewhat neo-nazi. [trying to give it up] It's more clothing than anything  I only wear it because i enjoy it and because it looks good on me.


 
Okay,, srs You have to be a troll.
Who the fuck are you trying to impress here??

HURR DURR, NEO NAZIIS, SO EDGY
seriously, pick some other subculture to find "awesum", you're going to end up getting you're ass kicked. I know a couple neo nazis dude, they are not "cool".

and if you do subscribe to the heavily racist ideas of nazi beliefs, fuck you.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 18, 2010)

If I wasn't a crazy, deluded wierdo who thinks he's a taco, I'd be a nerd.


----------



## Corwin Cross (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm part of a few subcultures... Nerd, RPG Maker, Furry Fandom(obvious), and electropop singer.


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Jun 18, 2010)

N106 said:


> If I wasn't a crazy, deluded wierdo who thinks he's a taco, I'd be a nerd.


 
*eats*


----------



## InfernalTobias (Jun 18, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> goth.
> because I'm always a goth first and furry second.
> 
> Neon is the new black.


 
No it's not


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 18, 2010)

Felicia Mertallis said:


> Okay,, srs You have to be a troll.
> Who the fuck are you trying to impress here??



He is a troll. Like Hitler, Malcolm X, and Elijah Mohammed.



> HURR DURR, NEO NAZIIS, SO EDGY
> seriously, pick some other subculture to find "awesum", you're going to end up getting you're ass kicked. I know a couple neo nazis dude, they are not "cool".


 
Nazis had a good fashion sense, though.[/QUOTE]



> and if you do subscribe to the heavily racist ideas of nazi beliefs, fuck you.



What if you subscribe to the heavily racist ideas of other beliefs, like Afrocentrism?

Don't blame me.

I am a yehudi.


----------



## SaberKenji (Jun 19, 2010)

hippie...I can't hold if I were a Yuppie


----------

